

My company's first Android app. Thoughts? - mdjanic
http://lovelydocs.io

======
gaelow
I wouldn't use it: my phone is too tiny and my china tablet sucks. I think is
a good idea for people on the move, though. I currently use my tablet as a
portable second screen when I travel. I use a usb share KM app to control it
from the laptop and just keep a ssh there, mainly to tail -f logs or debug
output (it charges through usb so I don't even need an extra charger and the
whole set is compact enough to set up in a coffee table and fit in a laptop
bag, plus it takes only 2 of the allowed 10kg handbag when I fly). I could
easily see myself reading docs using your app on the next tablet I own every
time I'm in a work trip, specially in the very few but still existent cases
where online is not an option (even right now the wifi I'm in has a 5-10
second latency on any page I load and that's a pain in the ass when browsing
the docs so I'm just using an offline version). That may not be a huge target
audience group, but if you make a great product I'm sure you can sell it at a
price high enough to make a good profit. Good luck :-)

~~~
mdjanic
Thanks for the feedback! :)

------
duiker101
It looks very nice but why would I want documentation on my phone/tablet?
Documentation like that is something I usually use when trying to find a
solution for a very specific problem more than "generic reading" and in that
case I will be in front of a PC. Best of luck.

~~~
mdjanic
Thanks for the feedback and good wishes. I agree that "generic reading" isn't
the usual use case for this particular app. However we've found that a lot of
people actually do want a mobile docs browser after their (great) experience
with Dash on Mac.

~~~
duiker101
I don't know Dash so I can really judge but I am sure they will be happy with
this one than.

I find it interesting that you are based in Croatia. How was your experience
of setting up the company?

~~~
mdjanic
Dash: [http://kapeli.com/dash](http://kapeli.com/dash)

Personally, I never had a problem with setting up the company, but I know many
who did. Unfortunately, it is after the fact that the troubles start with
various conflicting things and bureaucracy. Not panicking tho, every problem
is here to be solved :)

------
khaki54
Could be useful during a meeting... or doing pair programming, etc.

One nitpick, the aliasing on the website mockups could use some work, I nearly
had a seizure when I saw it.

~~~
mdjanic
Very well aware of it, thank you :)

------
codedninja
Installed on Nexus 5 and crashed instantly while loading.

~~~
mdjanic
Thanks for the feedback. We've had a bit of trouble with ProGuard. 1.0.1 is
already submitted to Store and waiting approval. Thanks for your patience! :)

~~~
codedninja
Updated to 1.0.2 and it works. Even purchased pro version.

~~~
mdjanic
Thank you - there are still a few things to fix, so please be patient with us!
How do you like it so far?

